# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  INSTAT: Ekonomia shqiptare shënon rënie në 3 mujorin e tretë të 2013

## vergogc

*Sipas treguesit të Vlerës së Shtuar Bruto (V.B.SH) ekonomia në tremujorin e tretë të vitit 2013 vlerësohet me rënie prej 2,26 % kundrejt tremujorit të tretë të vitit 2012.* 

Ndikim në këtë rënie kanë dhënë të gjitha degët kryesore të ekonomisë duke përjashtuar atë të bujqësisë. 
Degët kryesore të ekonomisë për tremujorin e tretë 2013 krahasuar me tremujorin e tretë 2012 shfaqën si më poshtë: 

-Aktiviteti bujqësor në tremujorin e tretë të vitit 2013 krahasuar me të njëjtin tremujor të një viti më parë u rrit me 2,9 %. 

-Grupi i industrive u ul me 4,6 % në tremujorin e tretë të vitit 2013 krahasuar me tremujorin e tretë të vitit 
2012. Ndikimin kryesor në këtë rënie e pati industria përpunuese me rreth 7 %. Aktiviteti i ndërtimit në tremujorin e tretë të vitit 2013 pati ulje prej 10 % krahasuar me tremujorin e tretë të vitit 2012. 

-Grupi tregti, hotele dhe restorante pati një rënie prej 3,4 % në tremujorin e tretë të vitit 2013 krahasuar me të njëjtin tremujor të një viti më parë. Në këtë grup, rënia me rreth 13 % e degës së hotele dhe restorante dhe degës së tregtisë me 1,6% patën ndikimin më të madh. 
Aktiviteti i transportit në tremujorin e tretë të vitit 2013 u ul me 4,2 % krahasuar me të njëjtin tremujor të një viti më parë. 

-Grupi i postë dhe komunikacionit u shfaq me rënie prej 1,2 % në tremujorin e tretë të vitit 2013 përkundrejt tremujorit të tretë të vitit 2012. 

-Grupi i shërbimeve në tremujorin e tretë të vitit 2013 pati rënie me 0,5 % kundrejt tremujorit të tretë të vitit 2012. Në këtë grup, sektori financiar, administrata publike, arsimi dhe shëndetësia ndikuan pozitivisht, ndërsa rënia ndikohet nga ecuria negative e sektorit të pasurve të patundshme, rentës dhe aktiviteteve ndihmëse të biznesit ( aktivitete ligjore, të arkitekturës, inxhinierike si dhe konsulenca financiare komerciale etj ). Gjithashtu, ndikim negativ kanë patur edhe aktivitetet e tjera të shërbimit kolektiv, social, 
kulturor etj. 


Publikimi i plote nga ISTAT

----------


## Ziti

kur ka pesuar renie ne muajit e veres, ne dimer ekonomia do zhytet akoma me keq.
por nje gje eshte e mire: qe shqiptaret po e kuptojne se nga bujqesia mund te jetojne pa qene nevoja te vjelin domate ne foxhia te italise.

----------


## Albo

*INSTAT: Ekonomia shënon rënie në 3 mujorin e fundit*


INSTAT ka vlerësuar se në 3 mujorin e tretë të vitit 2013 ka pasur një rënie ekonomie, krahasuar me gjergj filipi instattë njëtin 3 mujor të vitit 2012. Kështu deklaroi sot Instituti i Statistikave që publikoi të dhënat për 3 mujorin e fundit të vitit 2013.  Në një konferencë për shtyp drejtori i INSTAT, Gjergji Filipi theksoi se ky tremujor ka pasur rënie dhe kjo rënie sipas tij vjen tërësia e degëve të ekonomisë.

Sipas treguesit të vlerës së shtuar bruto, tremujori i tretë vlerësohet të ketë pasur një rënie prej 2.26 për qind të krahasuar me tremujorin e tretë të vitit 2012 Sipas Filipit, mdikimi kryesor i kësaj rënie vjen nga tërësia e degëve të ekonomisë. Përjashtimi në këtë rast ka bërë vetëm sektori i bujqësisë, tha Filipi.

Kështu sipas të dhënave, sektori bujqësor ka një rritje prej 2.9 për qind të këtij tremujori. Rënie ka pësuar dhe grupi i industrisë. Sipas INSTAT, grupi i industrive ka një rënie prej 4.6 për qind ku vlen rënia e industrisë përpunuese me 7 për qind. Aktiviteti i ndërtimit në 3 mujorin e tretë të 2013-ës shënoi një rënie prej 10 për qind krahasur me vitin 2012. Grupi hotele, restorante ka pësuar një rënie prej 3.4 për qind. Transporti u ul me 4.2 për qind, post-telekomunikacioni ka pësuar rënie me 1.2 për qind, tha drejtori i INSTAT.

MAPO

----------


## Albo

Tremujori i pare i Rames kryeminister, ekonomia shenon rrenie. Sihariqin ia jep drejtuesi qe emeroi vete ne krye te INSTAT pasi Rilindasi-kryeminister nuk kish besim tek shifrat e INSTAT me pare.

Lart e me lart Zoti kryeminister! 

Lart e me lart!

Albo

----------


## Qyfyre

Mos behet fjale per tremujorin e trete dhe jo per 3 mujorin e fundit të 2013 ?

http://www.instat.gov.al/media/219154/rritja_ekonomike_tremujore__t3_-_2013.pdf

----------


## vergogc

> kur ka pesuar renie ne muajit e veres, ne dimer ekonomia do zhytet akoma me keq.
> por nje gje eshte e mire: qe shqiptaret po e kuptojne se nga bujqesia mund te jetojne pa qene nevoja te vjelin domate ne foxhia te italise.


Ke shum te drejte. Buqesia eshte nje sektor i ekonomise Shqiptare qe vitet e fundit duket se dicka leviz, por pa infrastrukture shum spejt do marri rrugen qe morri dhe turizmi. Kishim nje "boom" vitet e fundit, por mungesa e infrastruktures dhe shkatrimi i bregdetit Shqiptare, solli nje rrenje 13% ne nentemujorin e 2013.

----------

